# what form of book does iPad support?



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, I have a library of Mobi files and some ePubs. I was thinking of getting an iPad, now using my mother's. I wanted to send her a book to try. Do I need to convert it first? what form does iLibrary use? thanks


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The iBooks app has it's on DRM and can only read books from the iTunes book store I think.

But being a tablet, there are a ton of e-reader apps on there.  Kindle, Barnes and Noble, Kobo, Stanza etc. so it can read most any format.  If it's a non-DRM e-pub, one of those apps should handle it (I think Stanza will).


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Goodreader does mobi and epub files I think. There are alot of different reader apps for a variety of formats. I think you could get one for just about anything. Bluereader does epub that my local library uses.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> The iBooks app has it's on DRM and can only read books from the iTunes book store I think.


The ibooks app will read any non-DRM epub.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

iBooks does put its own DRM on the books in their store, so books purchased from iBooks can't be read on other apps.  BUT, you can put your own ePub and PDF books into iBooks to read as long as they're DRM-free.  My husband has a lot of ePubs that he got from feedbooks, etc, on his iPad in iBooks.  

The Kindle app can read .mobi files (unless they're DRMed).  Bluefire Reader is a good app for reading DRMed ePubs (except Barnes & Noble, who adds their own twist to the DRM).


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks you guys are the greatest! I think I successfully sent her an ePub and it worked.   I am happy now, I got my mom reading eBooks... maybe we can dig ourselves out of the piles of books she has stacked on every table, floor, corner of the house...


----------

